# Comic books



## Blake1970 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone like comic books? Spawn #200 is set for release next week. Below is a list of covers by different artist. I dunno I'm just a nerd when it comes to comic books. 

Spawn #200 (Cover A Todd McFarlane)
Spawn #200 (Cover B David Finch)
Spawn #200 (Cover C Jim Lee)
Spawn #200 (Cover D Rob Liefeld)
Spawn #200 (Cover E Marc Silvestri)
Spawn #200 (Cover F Ashley Wood)
Spawn #200 (David Finch Black & White Variant Cover)
Spawn #200 (Greg Capullo Variant Cover)
Spawn #200 (Jim Lee Black & White Variant Cover)
Spawn #200 (Todd McFarlane Black & White Variant Cover)


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 6, 2011)

Erm! *cough, cough* there is certainly not a book section just below Off-Topic and Politics


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought and read comic books religiously from age six until about sixteen. I had a collection of well over 1,500 books easily. I'm not sure how many of them I still have around (they were mostly piled up in shoe boxes, most of which went to the dump) but I've still got a few.

I was a huge fan of Image during the mid-late 90's. Lots of old Spawn, Witchblade, Wetworks, Maxx, Fathom, Gen 13, Pitt etc. I also dabbled in Malibu, because I liked Prime and some of the C-list style superheroes in there. I was very serious about becoming a comic book artist in those early years, so I tried to pickup any comics that had art I found interesting or inspirational.

My all time favorite comic has to be Scud: The Disposable Assassin, though. I owned close to all (minus maybe 3 or so) of those that I actually picked up as they came out. I also collected all the "Tales of the Vending Machine" comics and Drywall: Unzipped. I never got a chance to get too into La Cosa Nostroid, but it was damn cool too. Not sure where all my original copies disappeared to, but I got "The Whole Shebang" for my birthday last year, so that's all I need.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

I mostly buy graphic novels. I have a lot of Marvel ones, a few Ultimate Spider-Man, Secret War (Brilliant artwork), Vemom, Spider-Man : House of M and Halo : Uprising. I have a couple of Hellboy, Age of Reptiles, Spawn Vol 1 and Transformers : Best of Don Figueroa. 

I recently got Biomega Vol 1 (The first manga I've bought other than a Yu-Gi-Oh! one) and The Walking Dead Vol 1 and 2.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow posted this in the wrong section. I apologize, next time all do my homework before posting something.


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


> Wow posted this in the wrong section. I apologize, next time all do my homework before posting something.



It's all good. Keeps me on my toes. 

I used to have a pretty solid Spawn collection. At least the first thirty of them, along with all the comics that came with the first generation of figures.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I recently started reading them again. They opened a comic book store about a mile away from me and I decided to check it out. I had a pretty big collection on one time, but gave them to my nephews. All have to get #200 to check out what Todd penciled in it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, that's a lot of #200s .


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 6, 2011)

i strongly suggest Transmetropolitan. one of my favorite. a Hunter Thompson type of crazy Gonzo journalist in a cyberpunk dystopian world.


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds awesome. I'll look for it.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

My girlfriend got me into comics. Always loved the shows and stuff when I was younger, but never read them up until recently. She has been having me read Civil War, Secret Invasion and got me into The Walking Dead before the show started. I also have started collecting a series. I almost have all of Green Lantern: Blackest Night and I am working on getting Brightest Day.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 6, 2011)

My favorite's right now that I am reading are.. Haunt, Chew, Batman Inc., The Walking Dead, Brightest Day.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2011)

I read a good chunk a few years back when my buddy helped host a site just full of them. I remember reading Punisher, Venom : Origins, Wolverine : Origins, read a TON of Green Lantern up to Blackest Night which I heard it got kind of weird/ruined despite being commercially successful. Can't remember what else but I've always been a fan of comics.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 6, 2011)

DEADPOOL, GREEN LANTERN, THE MOTHERFUCKING SPECTRE.

^Ironically, all those people can be traced to Ryan Reynolds. Anyways I got into The Spectre when I was given a _bunch_ of comics by my old guidance counselor in 5th grade. Back in the 1970s it was like a borderline horror-comic. Scissors, 'nuff said. I've started collecting more stuff from him now, still working on the Hal Jordan era though.

Which leads me to...Hal Jordan/Green Lantern! He's the only one I really like. The original Green Lantern (Alan Scott) used to confuse me since DC likes to ret-con everything they ever do. Anyways I used to hate the idea of a ring that makes you a space cop until I actually read some stories. Hal is the second best DC character imo.

Deadpool is Deadpool. Started reading his first ongoing about halfway in, since then I've been hooked. He's awesome, in every way conceivable. I haven't been doing that great a job with him since Cable & Deadpool dropped. Incidentally, I named my dogs Cable and Deadpool. I'm a nerd.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2011)

Green Lantern is probably my favorite comic/superhero


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 6, 2011)

Vemon and Starcraft. Those are the only ones I care to own.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to collect when I was younger... then music completely supplanted it. I still have two huge storage boxes in the back of my closet for retirement... should be worth a month's supply of geritol and boner pills.

2/3 of my collection is X-Men... and I kind of hated the movies... go figure.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 7, 2011)

For the classics I read the Green Arrow, Green Lantern, Green Hornet(A lot of green!), and Deadpool. I'm really excited I'm going to be able to play as Deadpool in MVC3.

Other than that(not including manga), I'm reading the Amory Wars by Claudio Sanchez. They story is just as good as the music, IMO.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 8, 2011)

Deadpool and Atomic Robo. Waiting on the Uncanny X-Force trade before I start reading that (was reading X-Force up to the Necrosha thing).


----------



## Cuda (Jan 8, 2011)

I use to be huge X-men and Spiderman fan. I had a bunch of comics from age 10 to 20. I had tons of Star Wars comics too, but I guess that doesn't count.

Though not mentioned yet, I really loved Gen13 and Wildcats from Image.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow 200! I stopped collecting shortly after Spawn 100 was released. Didn't think it was that long ago. Thru the 90s I collected mostly Image titles (don't know if they're even still around), X-Men titles (got sick of the annual crossover bullshit) and a few independants. I still have issues #1-#103/104 of Spawn and the entire 1st gen of the toys. (man I'm a dork!!)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to collect many many years ago. The only thing I still do now is grab the graphic novel combined editions of Hellblazer as they release new ones.

I've also always been a fan of Matt Wagner's Grendel comics.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2011)

^
I used to collect a fair bit of both of those, as well as Preacher.


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2011)

To anyone who knows comics, you'll enjoy this

The 40 Worst Rob Liefeld Drawings - 20?11 - Progressive Boink


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 13, 2011)

Spawn's badass...wish they would make a better movie


----------



## Bobo (Jan 13, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> I used to collect when I was younger... then music completely supplanted it. I still have two huge storage boxes in the back of my closet for retirement... should be worth a month's supply of geritol and boner pills.
> 
> 2/3 of my collection is X-Men... and I kind of hated the movies... go figure.



Similar story for me too (although I liked the movies, even if they weren't really up to the standard I'd hoped for).

Been so long since I even thought of comics, but for some reason the New Mutants just popped into my head. I guess that one left some sort of impression.

New Mutants - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jaredowty (Jan 22, 2011)

I just read a graphic novel for the first time last night, Batman: Year One by Frank Miller. So much better than the movie and TV interpretations of the character IMO. I liked it so much I bought The Dark Knight Returns, which I'll be finishing up tonight.  Can't believe I've ignored this medium of storytelling for so long.

Also got Maus I, because the critical acclaim is overwhelming.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> I just read a graphic novel for the first time last night, Batman: Year One by Frank Miller. So much better than the movie and TV interpretations of the character IMO. I liked it so much I bought The Dark Knight Returns, which I'll be finishing up tonight.  Can't believe I've ignored this medium of storytelling for so long.
> 
> Also got Maus I, because the critical acclaim is overwhelming.



Graphic novels are one of the best things to happen to the world. The depth of a book's plot, with stunning visual images and art styles like movies. It makes me happy .


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to pick up Fantastic Four #587 today and it was sold out. I had to order it off eBay. Anyways the link below has some stuff about it.

http://www.newsarama.com/comics/fantastic-four-587-no-overprint-101203.html


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 28, 2011)

You know what I miss?









Fuck yeah.

I have the anthology, and I read it once every other year or so. I wish Smith would pick it up again.


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 29, 2011)

here's a taste of that Transmetropolitan i suggested:

http://www.cyberpunkreview.com/books/graphic-novels/transmetropolitan-10-volumes/

you can find it all on the net, i did a few years ago.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I got the comic book bug again. I picked up the current Justice League with Geoff Johns, Jim Lee #1-7 and I'm digging it a lot, big Jim Lee fan.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim Lee 

I was totally obsessed with WildCATs as a kid.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 18, 2012)

^
Yeah I would like to just get a list of all his work and get them. I think it would be interesting to see how he has developed as an artist. This new stuff of his is so awesome.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2012)

I honestly haven't seen any of his stuff since the mid-90's. I'll have to do some looking around.


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2012)

From what I've heard, Justice League starts good but Johns has some hiccups of insanity in one of the issues to the point where you'll go "WHAT, NO DON'T DO THAT!"

Check out Justice League International as well, it's been consistently one of the best New 52 books along with Batman, Animal Man and Swamp Thing


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 18, 2012)

^
Yeah I picked up the current Batman, it's very good.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 18, 2012)

I have boxes full of comics that I need to get rid of. I haven't read any in years, but I was really into Batman, Azrael, Spawn, Cable, Sandman, Cyberforce, The Maxx, WildC.A.T.S., Youngblood, Supreme, Punisher, Bloodshot, Venom, Death's Head II, Carnage, Moon Knight... too many.


There were also so great specials that came out in the 90's from Marvel that were terribly fucked up--like, every superhero dying in every issue kind of fucked up. EDIT: It was the Lotus-FX Death's Head II special. Almost every hero from X-Men got torn to shreds. It was brutal.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 18, 2012)

i collect spawn. i got all the variants for 200. i have every issue plus all the off series of spawn as well( impaler,undead,darkages,curse of...etc). easily over 350 spawn comics. i collect hellraiser too. that is all though.


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I have boxes full of comics that I need to get rid of. I haven't read any in years, but I was really into Batman, Azrael, Spawn, Cable, Sandman, Cyberforce, The Maxx, WildC.A.T.S., Youngblood, Supreme, Punisher, Bloodshot, Venom, Death's Head II, Carnage, Moon Knight... too many.
> 
> 
> There were also so great specials that came out in the 90's from Marvel that were terribly fucked up--like, every superhero dying in every issue kind of fucked up. EDIT: It was the Lotus-FX Death's Head II special. Almost every hero from X-Men got torn to shreds. It was brutal.



Don't worry, there's still stuff like that happening but it's because of one writer who is now in a terrible depression and instead of "specials" they're part of the on-goings


----------



## Choop (Apr 20, 2012)

Right now I'm reading: Uncanny X-Force, Invincible, The Walking Dead, and various other older things that I've missed.

I really liked the first 3 or so issues of the new 52's Animal Man. Dunno if it's still going, I know DC said they were going to can the books that weren't doing well haha.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2012)

Dude, AM/ST are like the hottest of the new 52's right now!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm reading The Walking Dead. The comics are way better than the TV series!


----------



## Choop (Apr 21, 2012)

MFB said:


> Dude, AM/ST are like the hottest of the new 52's right now!



Awesome! Well that's good news then  I'll have to start picking it up! The art style and the twisted first arc so far are really great. 



leandroab said:


> I'm reading The Walking Dead. The comics are way better than the TV series!



Definitely..I don't wanna make anyone who likes the show upset, but the characters are just more likable in the book IMO. Recommended to anyone who likes the show or just zombie stuff in general!


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 23, 2012)

MFB said:


> To anyone who knows comics, you'll enjoy this
> 
> The 40 Worst Rob Liefeld Drawings - 20?11 - Progressive Boink



Totally missed this when it was first posted... my god. Some of the stuff is more forgivable- if there were a tribunal held for drawing horridly mis-proportioned women in comics he'd hardly be the only one punished- but some of the stuff is really bad.

I used to draw my own comics when I was a kid. I couldn't draw feet, but my rationale was that if Liefeld's 2D polygon feet were acceptable for professional work, I could get away with doing the same!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 23, 2012)

Stuff I like:
- Fathom (big michael turner fan here!)
- The Darkness
- Witchblade (well, stopped reading after issue 50 or something)
- Hunter/Killer (Marc Silvestri ftw)
- Spawn: Hellspawn series (seriously fucked up and dark stuff)
- The Venom books (there were 18 issues,marvel epicness)
- Watchmen
- various X Men Stuff (reading X23 right now)


----------



## MFB (Apr 23, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Totally missed this when it was first posted... my god. Some of the stuff is more forgivable- if there were a tribunal held for drawing horridly mis-proportioned women in comics he'd hardly be the only one punished- but some of the stuff is really bad.
> 
> I used to draw my own comics when I was a kid. I couldn't draw feet, but my rationale was that if Liefeld's 2D polygon feet were acceptable for professional work, I could get away with doing the same!



I'm in a Drawing & Anatomy class right now actually, and he's kind of my "make me feel better" card cause I'll look at my stuff and be like "What the fuck this is awful!" then look at Leifeld's and be reminded that there's worse


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love Deadpool. My three favs are Deadpool, Wolverine and The Punisher. Conan's also awesome. Conan comics were the first I ever read. With that said, superheroes aren't really my thing. I enjoy the above three mentioned though. Can't really stand the DC Universe. Batman being one exception.


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Can't really stand the DC Universe. Batman being one exception.



Have you tried any of the New 52s? I read the big ones, namely, Aquaman, Batman, Superman, along with Nightwing, Green Lantern, Batgirl, Batwoman, Justice League International, Animal Man, and Swamp Thing (*phew*) and they've been great. A majority of those I only knew from other series/name only and never read their on-goings but this was a great jumping on point and I'm glad I did.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 24, 2012)

MFB said:


> Have you tried any of the New 52s? I read the big ones, namely, Aquaman, Batman, Superman, along with Nightwing, Green Lantern, Batgirl, Batwoman, Justice League International, Animal Man, and Swamp Thing (*phew*) and they've been great. A majority of those I only knew from other series/name only and never read their on-goings but this was a great jumping on point and I'm glad I did.


 
No can't say that I have.


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd say at least try Animal Man/Swamp Thing as they've been consistently great BUT be warned, if you read one without the other you WILL spoil one since they've been intended as a cross-over since the start and this August you have the two finally together in their ongoings. I forget what it's going to be called but it's the first full cross-over in a LONG time versus just like a guest appearance like the Bat family will do.


----------



## Edika (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to read and collect a lot of comic books when I was younger. I was a big fan of Spiderman, the X-Men and some of the other X-titles (especially the Chris Claremont era), Iron Man, the Hulk (Peter David era), Lobo (up to a point) and the 2099 titles Marvel put out with best being Spiderman 2099 (despite the horrible art) and Doom 2099. Then at some point I met another comic book geek and he introduced me to Vertigo comics with Sandman. I then proceeded to acquire most of Neil Gaiman's work like the Books of Magic graphic novel. I bought most of the Preacher comic books but after a while the redneck attitude and excessive violence tired me. The dreaming was quite good though as well as the Books of Magic comic series.
Lately I buy or read only certain things like Frank Miller's Sin City, The Watchmen, From Hell. There is a lot of love for comic books and art in France. All major bookstores have extensive sections of comic books. What I hate though is that they don't have most of them in their original language.

EDIT: I never really was a fan of Spawn. I can understand the appeal as Todd MacFarlane's drawings are awesome (as well as the others that followed). My best friend was a huge fan. The story was just too cheesy and badly written/structured that it felt like an 80's bad soap opera with demons and the devil.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 26, 2012)

This week I read Toxin, Carnage vs. Venom, X-Force (2008-2010)

All of them were awesome


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2012)

Uncanny X-Force's "The Dark Angel Saga" is one of the best things I've read in the past year, and as a trade paperback would probably sell like hot cakes. I did it in one sitting and had my fucking mind blown,


----------



## Choop (Apr 26, 2012)

MFB said:


> Uncanny X-Force's "The Dark Angel Saga" is one of the best things I've read in the past year, and as a trade paperback would probably sell like hot cakes. I did it in one sitting and had my fucking mind blown,



I'm still subscribed to this, it's such a great comic. It's told from the point of view of every member of the team at one time or another, and you really see each of their personalities get fleshed out nicely. It's a good'n!! Also the art is fantastic.

Currently I'm going back, having never read any of the ultimate universe's titles, and reading Ultimate Spiderman and Ultimate Fantastic Four. Wicked cool. I dunno how I ever put them off for so long. D:


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2012)

Ultimate Spiderman featuring Miles is OK, but by issue 5 they're still introducing everything and the art starts to take a turn and I dropped it. At that point it was so "meh" overall I didn't care to continue with it.

Ultimate Iron Man? Now that shit's fantastic  I read it a while back and thought the different origin was great.


----------

